# Are you happy with your Grizzly 12x36 lathe?



## stioc (Jun 27, 2019)

Can I get some feedback from the current owners please?

1. Are you happy specifically with the quality and accuracy?
2. Which model do you own, G4003 or G4003G or other?
3. How long have you had it and if you purchased it new?
4. If you were to do it again would you buy something else and if so why?

Thanks for the feedback on the above four questions.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 27, 2019)

Can I get some feedback from the current owners please? Sure

1. Are you happy specifically with the quality and accuracy? Yes, the only thing I dislike about my G4003G is the chipping of the paint.
If I take good measurements and work methodologically I can hit 0.000,3" (Then the next morning once the part has cooled, I may be 1.9994 rather than the 2.000,0 I hit the day before.) If I just use the dials and a dial caliper I can easily hit 0.003 without really looking.
2. Which model do you own, G4003 or G4003G or other? G4003G
3. How long have you had it and if you purchased it new? New, Had it just over 2 years,
4. If you were to do it again would you buy something else and if so why? It seems to be a good size for what my current needs are (precision telescope parts.) I would think about a slightly larger lathe like a 14×40 but cost might cause me to repeat the G4003G route. 

While the above seems a bit "less than glowing" I really do enjoy machining parts on this lathe. And so far it has been able to do anything I have ask of it. I am a shades of grey person rather than a black and white person. My black and white version of the above is:: "don't be a fool buy it now".
That would have been true last year before the tariffs raised all the prices. Glad I got mine a while back.

The only thing I would do differently is to put heavy weights in the bottom of the stands for less wobble.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 27, 2019)

From what I have seen it's a great lathe for the money, and if yours didn't come equipped with any major problems then you did good
Mark


----------



## hman (Jun 28, 2019)

I've owned a DF1224G (aka G1003) Taiwan made, 1990s vintage, since 2014.  I think it's a very good lathe, good accuracy.   I've added iGaging Absolute DRO X and Y scales and a 3 phase motor and VFD.  Posted about it several times, including the following:








						Grizzly 12x36 lathe (DF1236G, G1003, etc) metric threading chart
					

Some time back in 2014 I posted an "improved" metric threading chart for this series of lathes (including the 12x24 equivalents). The chart included all but one of the currently used metric threads (couldn't find a way to get 5.5mm pitch, used on M56 fasteners), and gave very close...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/single-point-threading-first-time.78590/#post-669462 (Post #18)
I guess the only thing I'd do differently would be to get a 12x36 instead of the 12x24.


----------



## stioc (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you all so far. I know we have several members with these lathes so I'm hoping to get everyone's feedback on those four specific questions as @Mitch Alsup did in his reply including on their accuracy.


----------



## kb58 (Jun 28, 2019)

It's a bit like asking "how do you like your Volkswagen"; they've been around so long the answer gets a bit muddled as an overall assessment. Anyhow, I bough a used DF1236 and it's served me well, having helped to build two cars from scratch (www.midlana.com) The one annoying thing is that it's always had persistent oil leaks. I recently bought oil seals and what bearings Grizzly still has, with the intention to fix it, but things are bit up in the air right now since learning of a lathe for sale locally that would be a big upgrade, so we'll see which way the story goes.

To answer your direct questions:
1. Are you happy specifically with the quality and accuracy?
Yes, it was fine for my needs; I made bearing cups, bushings, modified fasteners. In the future it's hard to tell if that accuracy will be enough since my interests drift.

2. Which model do you own, G4003 or G4003G or other?
DF1236, built in the late 1980s.

3. How long have you had it and if you purchased it new?
Bought in around 1998.

4. If you were to do it again would you buy something else and if so why?
No, not the same one, but only because there are newer (used) ones that are less worn for the same price I paid back then. As for whether I'd buy another Grizzly, sure. Oh, and mine was Taiwan-built.


----------



## stioc (Jun 28, 2019)

I suppose from a personal point of view I'm more interested in the feedback on the recent Chinese made (within the last 8-10yrs) 12x36 grizzly models.


----------



## Cadman456 (Jun 28, 2019)

I’ve had mine for over 6 years. Since I’ve never operated other lathes I really don’t have anything to judge it against. It does what I need it to and can make some tight tolerance parts. If I had it to do over I would get the one with the enclosed gear box.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 29, 2019)

I have the shopfox equivalent, at the time, it was a tad cheaper, and came with a coolant system, which I have never used (Have not settled on what coolant to use).

1. Are you happy specifically with the quality and accuracy? Yes.

2. Which model do you own, G4003 or G4003G or other? ShopFox M1112, grizzley G4003G equivalent. 

3. How long have you had it and if you purchased it new? Purchased new 2011.

4. If you were to do it again would you buy something else and if so why? Don't think so. At the time, it seemed the most bang for the buck. For some things I do, I do need a bigger machine, At the time, I would have preferred a 16" to 17" swing, but now glad I got the smaller, and did pick up a SB
16" for those occasions. The Shopfox is still my goto machine. 

I did not go look again, but back in 2011, the two major differences between the G4003, and the G4003G, Was the hole through the spindle size, and the Chuck mounting (D1-5, vs the D1-4 for the G4003) That was enough to steer me to the G4003G or the M1112.  I was thinking about the G4003 without the stands, but glad I went with the stands.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 30, 2019)

Superburban said:


> I did not go look again, but back in 2011, the two major differences between the G4003, and the G4003G, Was the hole through the spindle size, and the Chuck mounting (D1-5, vs the D1-4 for the G4003)



G4003G has better spindle bearings than G4003


----------



## epanzella (Jul 2, 2019)

I bought the G4003G new 6 years ago  Delighted with the machine and would buy it again in a heartbeat. My old American iron would get me within .010" on a good day. With the Griz I hit .001" without hardly trying. Runs HSS for fine cuts and has the calzones to really push carbide. Turns 4 to 112 TPI without changing gears and comes with all the accessories. I bent a shaft in the apron (my fault) and I had the part in hand in under a week.


----------



## keeena (Jul 16, 2019)

1. Are you happy specifically with the quality and accuracy? So far it meets my needs from an accuracy standpoint. The quality is not great from a fit/finish standpoint - rough castings, poor paint/finish. Stand is quite tall - wish it was 3-6" shorter to better accommodate leveling feet. But I've been getting used to the height.

2. Which model do you own, G4003 or G4003G or other? G4003G, 2014 build, mfr in China

3. How long have you had it and if you purchased it new? 2 months Bought it lightly used

4. If you were to do it again would you buy something else and if so why? Probably a PM 14x40, Taiwan made OR a good condition older European or American lathe. I hear the F&F of Taiwanese-made is a bit better.



I am new to machining and it compliments my [many] other hobbies. I don't run it every day. I use it to make or modify parts - bolts, bushings, motorcycle axle spacers, sliders, captive spacers, etc...  Most work has been in SS and AL

I first had a 10x26 Griz and I'd say a 12x36 is the minimum size for the heft, rigidity, and HP than anything else. For the amount + purpose I use it for, spending $2k for a very lightly used 12x36 was a great option vs. a well-outfitted PM 14x40 at $8k-ish or the usually too-high prices for used American/European iron (roughly $4k-6k-ish in my area). This trade-off is going to vary depending on your budget, use, etc... But for me the 12x36 Griz was a good buy and I know I'll be happy with it for foreseeable future.


----------



## FE427TP (Jul 19, 2019)

1. Are you happy specifically with the quality and accuracy?

For the most part yes, I was recently experimenting can take .1” cuts with carbide tooling and while the machine is loaded it doesn’t feel overloaded, gut estimate from a hobby guy it was around 70-80% loaded. I think .15 in 2.25” 1018 cold rolled rod at ~600-800 rpm is probably it’s limit for that cut as I was starting to get some chatter. At that load it isn’t cutting to the dial and I need to cut intentionally close but not dead on then measure and make a finish cut. A pet peeve is the x travel is not .1 or 1” per revolution, it’s .67 which is a pain in the d&#@ when making shoulders at say 1.15”.
2. Which model do you own, G4003 or G4003G or other?
4003G
3. How long have you had it and if you purchased it new?
Bought new around 2012ish
4. If you were to do it again would you buy something else and if so why?
Hard to say. At $4500 now it’s currently out of budget. If I had the money something with a VFD would be nice, a DRO would be helpful. think it was $3200 delivered then. But looking at the economics China has more to lose and is currently having a much more significant negative impact to their economy due to the tariffs, they will have to buckle before America will. They are losing manufacturing and we are having hobby people delay purchases. I’d save my money and be ready to buy post tariffs and any credit card spending you were planning would be for tooling instead of the lathe. The x travel screw really bugs me but I am happy with the lathe. I rotohammered and epoxied the bolts for the stands in my garage floor I can level it in any direction.


----------



## raven7usa (Jul 20, 2019)

Some info for FE427TP... On my G4003G, my cross slide moves .1 per revolution. Checked the screw with a thread pitch gauge and it is 10 TPI. Maybe you have a different  screw like maybe a 15 TPI. My lathe was  built 08/2014. AS a casual hobby user it's done everything I've needed so far. Not sure I could afford a new one at $4500. Got mine new to the door for $3500.


----------



## FE427TP (Jul 20, 2019)

raven7usa said:


> Some info for FE427TP... On my G4003G, my cross slide moves .1 per revolution. Checked the screw with a thread pitch gauge and it is 10 TPI. Maybe you have a different  screw like maybe a 15 TPI. My lathe was  built 08/2014. AS a casual hobby user it's done everything I've needed so far. Not sure I could afford a new one at $4500. Got mine new to the door for $3500.


I must (probably am)  be using the wrong term. My left/right is .67"/rotation. Front to back is .1" per rotation


----------



## raven7usa (Jul 21, 2019)

Now we're on the same page, my carriage travel is the same as yours. Markings are 0 - 65, but still not that accurate. Looks like you would have to add an extra .35 to your number to get .10 travel.  0 - 100 adjustable marking would be alot more convenient.


----------



## doc55 (Jul 21, 2019)

I've had mine for about 5 or 6 years now when I purchased it I also purchased the 5c collet adapter ( which I had to rework).
Everything has worked as it should on the lathe yes it is not a Hardinge but for hobby work it works just fine. Only trouble with the lathe was the pulley on motor has the set screw that holds it in place 180 degrees from the key (clamps opp of key) and came loose and made a rattling noise that I had to trace down to the pulley. Yes I would buy it again it has been a good piece of equipment for the price. And the collet close I had to disassemble and deburr the camm dogs and polish them once I did that it works as it should. I definitely would recommend it for the lathe!


----------



## tlrascal (Feb 22, 2020)

I have the shopfox equivalent, at the time, it was a tad cheaper, and came with a coolant system, and I use a qater soluble coolant but not often.

1. Are you happy specifically with the quality and accuracy? Yes very happy.

2. Which model do you own, G4003 or G4003G or other? ShopFox M1112, grizzley G4003G equivalent.

3. How long have you had it and if you purchased it new? Purchased new 2015.

4. If you were to do it again would you buy something else and if so why? Don't think so. At the time, it seemed the most bang for the buck. For some things I do, I do need a bigger machine,

I did not go look again, but back in 2015, the two major differences between the G4003, and the G4003G, Was the hole through the spindle size, and the Chuck mounting (D1-5, vs the D1-4 for the G4003) That was enough to steer me to the G4003G or the M1112. I was thinking about the G4003 without the stands, but glad I went with the stands.  The cam lock chuck mounting is greeAT.


----------



## Splat (Jun 21, 2020)

I have no regrets with my g4003g.


----------



## jbrown97019 (Jul 21, 2020)

stioc said:


> Can I get some feedback from the current owners please?
> 
> 1. Are you happy specifically with the quality and accuracy?: Yes.  Better accuracy, more easily (for me) achieved than with my old Clausing 100mk3a.  Love the large spindle bore.
> 2. Which model do you own, G4003 or G4003G or other? G0750G
> ...


----------



## kb58 (Jul 21, 2020)

Our comments don't really mean a whole lot without context. That is, you're asking for opinions without any background. For many of us, the Grizzly lathe may be the only lathe we've ever owned, so saying that we like or dislike something doesn't mean much since we have nothing to compare it to. OTOH, if the owner has had half a dozen lathes of different makes, then yes, their opinion matters a lot more.


----------



## hman (Jul 21, 2020)

OK, good point.  The only other lathes I've owned are a couple of Grizzly 9x21s.  But I have occasionally used some larger lathes, including a Hardinge or two.  In no way does the Grizzly 12x24 compare to that.  But, as I posted earlier, it's a pretty good lathe, nice and solid.  By the way, I'm not sure what recent Grizzlys use, but my cross slide, compound, and tailstock leadscrews are all "true inch" ... useful feature.


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 21, 2020)

I know this is an irrelevant and probably annoying comment, but I had a Grizzly jointer that was such a piece of junk it soured me on anything Grizzly.  I gave it away to some guy I didn't like very much.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 21, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> I know this is an irrelevant and probably annoying comment, but I had a Grizzly jointer that was such a piece of junk it soured me on anything Grizzly.  I gave it away to some guy I didn't like very much.



I probably make too many comments like this myself but can't help myself sometimes.   I have a long memory, which makes it worse.   All lives comments matter.


----------



## hman (Jul 22, 2020)

So far, I've had durn good luck with Grizzly tools ... but then, my two biggies (RF-30 clone mill and 12x24 lathe) are "old" Taiwanese iron that I bought thru Craigslist.  So I had a chance to give them a good once-over before I took them home.  Buying recent Chinese machine tools (which is pretty much all that Grizzly has any more) can indeed be a crap shoot ... though I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Precision Matthews.


----------



## macardoso (Jul 22, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but I'd pitch in that I have an Enco 110-2033 (same 12x36 machine as the Grizzly G4003). There are a couple of differences (notably that mine has an MT2 tailstock and the Grizzly has an MT3), but 98% the same.

The lathe has really performed well for me and I can do work easily within 3 thou without effort and within a couple tenths if I am careful. It has enough power to actually use positive rake carbide tooling well.

My only complaint is that the carriage handwheel on mine was graduated in 0.7"/rev increments but only moved 0.678" so it would accumulate error in the carriage travel. This was solved with a low cost DRO.









						Enco 12x36 Lathe Rebuild (Picture Heavy!)
					

Hi All, I recently purchased an Enco110-2033 gap bed lathe from a industrial surplus business for around $1100. It's more than some have spent on a lathe like this, but it was available nearby my house and in beautiful condition under the significant amount of grime that had coated it.  This...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Grandpop (Jul 24, 2020)

I have had a 12 x 24 G4002 for about 4 years. It is not the best lathe I ever ran, but I like it for my home shop. I run negative and positive carbide all day with it. Never even had it slow down. It will pull a .125/side cut in steel, but mostly I limit myself to .080/side. I usually work to about .0005 on diameter, and that isn't hard. It repeats well, and I use an indicator when steps matter. 

I have cut both metric and US threads this year, and that has worked well. Not as easy as some other big name machines, but acceptable for home.

For reference, I was a tool and die maker for 25 years, and have run at least a dozen different lathes. Things from hand turret lathes, Hardinge toolmaker lathe, and engine lathes up to 20 x 80 Ikegai.


----------



## bakrch (Jul 25, 2020)

Grandpop said:


> I have had a 12 x 24 G4002 for about 4 years. It is not the best lathe I ever ran, but I like it for my home shop. I run negative and positive carbide all day with it. Never even had it slow down. It will pull a .125/side cut in steel, but mostly I limit myself to .080/side. I usually work to about .0005 on diameter, and that isn't hard. It repeats well, and I use an indicator when steps matter.
> 
> I have cut both metric and US threads this year, and that has worked well. Not as easy as some other big name machines, but acceptable for home.
> 
> For reference, I was a tool and die maker for 25 years, and have run at least a dozen different lathes. Things from hand turret lathes, Hardinge toolmaker lathe, and engine lathes up to 20 x 80 Ikegai.



I see your location, job description and the lathes you have run.  The first manual lathe I ever touched was at Jade Precision/Tool and Die in Huntingdon Valley, PA. I'm guessing you have at least driven by that place.


----------



## Grandpop (Jul 25, 2020)

I am a 4th generation tool and die maker.. I still consider that my trade, even though I don't make me living that way any more. Unless applying for loan or insurance, then I list Engineer; they like that a lot better.

Yes, i know Jade well. My father worked there in early/mid 70s. One of the places I worked at was Schwab & Rieber in Hatboro. Jade bought them after I left there, and moved most of the guys to HV. Thought I would never hear from them again.

 Actually was Mr Rieber who did me a favor and encouraged me to leave the trade, even though he probably didn't see it going that way.. One day, after three years without a raise, he called me in and told me I was one of the lucky ones, as I was getting 10 cents an hour raise. This was late 80s, so that $4 a week did nothing. ****** me off so much I decided that very day to leave the the trade. 

I went back to night college and finished my degree 10 years later. Got a job at the big  Philly international helicopter plant designing tools with my new degree and background. Funny thing turned out that Jade is one of our suppliers, and through the front office guys I talked to i could still find out who from S&R was still there. Was actually there 2x while working at current job to settle some issues with a job I had designed. I am sure the former S&R employees building the parts loved seeing my name in the title block of the drawing!


----------



## bakrch (Jul 25, 2020)

Grandpop said:


> I am a 4th generation tool and die maker.. I still consider that my trade, even though I don't make me living that way any more. Unless applying for loan or insurance, then I list Engineer; they like that a lot better.
> 
> Yes, i know Jade well. My father worked there in early/mid 70s. One of the places I worked at was Schwab & Rieber in Hatboro. Jade bought them after I left there, and moved most of the guys to HV. Thought I would never hear from them again.
> 
> ...



I have definitely heard of S&R, and if those guys were still in HV between 2000-2005, I definitely knew them. Heck,  even some who retired before my time were still active in the golfing circle. 

I can't be sure,  but if I were to guess ... Glen L., George W., possibly Werner may have been transplants from S&R? Been a while as I left there about 15 years ago. Lots of talent in that place, both in the main building and the Southampton location.

Very cool,  such a small world!

Jim Rainey is who I learned the most from.  Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Grandpop (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes, a small tool maker world. Funny, when I met my now wife's father, retired toolmakefr from Spalding, 2 of his golfing buddies were at S&R when I first started. I was there about 85 - 92. Both S and R golfed, but only other one I know was Ray H that golfed. Maybe more started after retirement?

Yes, I did work with Glen, George, Fuzzy, Kenny R, Joe ( jig grinder), Carl Z, John H and Billy. I had heard Werner went there after Laneco. I never met or worked with Jim.

The Jade front office guys I dealt with the most were Frank S, Ken T, and forget his name, but the heavy set sales guy. Frank i still talk to once a year or so. He was still working 1 day a week while retired.


----------



## bakrch (Jul 25, 2020)

Grandpop said:


> Yes, a small tool maker world. Funny, when I met my now wife's father, retired toolmakefr from Spalding, 2 of his golfing buddies were at S&R when I first started. I was there about 85 - 92. Both S and R golfed, but only other one I know was Ray H that golfed. Maybe more started after retirement?
> 
> Yes, I did work with Glen, George, Fuzzy, Kenny R, Joe ( jig grinder), Carl Z, John H and Billy. I had heard Werner went there after Laneco. I never met or worked with Jim.
> 
> The Jade front office guys I dealt with the most were Frank S, Ken T, and forget his name, but the heavy set sales guy. Frank i still talk to once a year or so. He was still working 1 day a week while retired.


Awesome,  yes I mostly golfed with George and Werner. My connection to those guys was through Pete W. (Who was definitely Jade only). Those guys were pretty close, even after Werner retired. 

I figured you were talking to Frank S. He was a very key player when I worked there, no surprise he stuck around so long.  It was nice to have a guy like that in an office who could speak the languages of every department.  Super friendly guy as well. 

Glen came to 2nd shift (my shift) after 9/11 layoffs hit,  so I spent some time with him as well. 

Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------

